# Emperor Tetras: Introducing myself :)



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

hey everyone,

Have not posted here, though I have been on reading. This place is kool, and I have lots of close friends here already, including Jay (my partner on APF) and Eric (Ibn). So, here is a recent series I did in my 20g planted tank:





































There is more at http://egfoto.com/gallery/emperor/


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Nice pictures, never really seen good pictures of emperor tetras before.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I have to agree, very good pictures...The fish look very healthy.

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Ed, 

Officially welcome to APC. Excellent photography as always !


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Agreed. Glad that you finally decided to post, Ed.


----------



## javoski (Jan 9, 2006)

Awesome!
Perfect lighting! Which brings a lot of subtle colors to the fish.

I like specially the last photo, where you can sense the water flowing through the golden lower (I´m afraid to write an expletive  ) fin.

Just spent almost an hour in your gourgeous website ... and I´m already an APF member and it´s nice to know the man (and his photos) behind the site.

Thanks for sharing.


----------

